# A cómo tocamos?



## kunvla

Hola a todas:

¿Qué significa el verbo *'*_*tocar' *_en la frase?:

_¿A cómo tocamos?
_

Muchas gracias desde ya.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

kunvla said:


> Hola a todas:
> 
> ¿Qué significa el verbo *'*_*tocar' *_en la frase?:
> 
> _¿A cómo tocamos?_
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias desde ya.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola, Kunvla.

¿Algún contexto en particular? "Tocar" podría ser interpretar piezas con instrumentos musicales; es lo que de primerazo se me viene a la mente.

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues así, así:
_Tocar_ un instrumento. ¿Cuánto cobramos por tocar?
_¿A cómo nos toca?_ ¿Cuánto nos toca?
Hace falta *contexto*.


----------



## kunvla

Bueno, la saqué del _Diccionario de María Moliner_, pero no logro entender del todo el significado del 'tocar'.

*¿A cómo?* Se emplea para preguntar el *precio: "¿A cómo te han costado esas peras?". Equivale también a "¿a cuánto?" en otros casos: "¿A cómo tocamos?"


----------



## mirx

kunvla said:


> Hola a todas:
> 
> ¿Qué significa el verbo *'*_*tocar' *_en la frase?:
> 
> _¿A cómo tocamos?_
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias desde ya.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sin más contexto sólo deduzco que la frase pregunta: _¿Cuánto tenemos que pagar cada quien?_

Saludos_._


----------



## piraña utria

kunvla said:


> Bueno, la saqué del _Diccionario de María Moliner_, pero no logro entender del todo el significado del 'tocar'.
> 
> *¿A cómo?* Se emplea para preguntar el *precio: "¿A cómo te han costado esas peras?". Equivale también a "¿a cuánto?" en otros casos: "¿A cómo tocamos?"


 
Hola.

Me imagino que ese "¿A cómo tocamos?" en ese sentido sería usual en España; en Colombia al menos no lo había escuchado jamás, y veo que tampoco los amigos mexicanos.

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Me imagino que ese "¿A cómo tocamos?" en ese sentido sería usual en España; en Colombia al menos no lo había escuchado jamás, y veo que tampoco los amigos mexicanos.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Bueno, en México sí se usa pero la estrcutura de la frase es usualmente distinta. 

_¿A cómo nos toca?_


----------



## piraña utria

mirx said:


> Bueno, en México sí se usa pero la estrcutura de la frase es usualmente distinta.
> 
> _¿A cómo nos toca?_


 
Igual que acá, Mirx.

Saludos,


----------



## Södertjej

En España sería una manera coloquial de decir ¿cuánto nos corresponde tocar a cada uno? Aunque creo que sería más habitual decir ¿a cuánto? Pero como dicen los compañeros, sin contexto no es posible darte una respuesta adecuada.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

el contexto está claro. Esa expresión es sinónima de ' a cuanto salimos', y tocamos o salimos al cociente obtenido de dividir el gasto entre los asistentes o contribuyentes, según sea una comida/cena en un bar restaurante o un regalo que se le hace a alguien entre varios.


----------



## Södertjej

las cosas facilitas said:


> el contexto está claro.


En España nos resulta fácil adivinar un contexto en el que encaje esta frase, en el resto del mundo no me atrevería a asegurarlo con tanta rotundidad y de momento no tenemos certeza de que el texto sea de este lado del Atlántico.

Y aunque fuera de España, habría muchos más posibles que el gasto por persona en un bar o en un regalo conjunto: unos ladrones repartiéndose un botín, unos socios discutiendo del dinero que hay que aportar para montar una empresa, esos mismos socios meses después discutiendo cómo distribuir los beneficios... puestos a imaginar, podemos inventar miles de situaciones.


----------



## kunvla

mirx said:


> Sin más contexto sólo deduzco que la frase pregunta: _¿Cuánto tenemos que pagar cada quien?_
> 
> Saludos_._





las cosas facilitas said:


> el contexto está claro. Esa expresión es sinónima de ' a cuanto salimos', y tocamos o salimos al cociente obtenido de dividir el gasto entre los asistentes o contribuyentes, según sea una comida/cena en un bar restaurante o un regalo que se le hace a alguien entre varios.



Eso es lo que pensé yo también, pero no me atreví a afirmarlo, porque investigando la frase en la red me topé con otro uso de ella, como:

_Y no estes tan seguro, tu amo se muere en cuanlquier momento y ya veremos a como tocamos.
_ 
_..., planto en el hotel laptop a cuestas a ver a como tocamos, como dice la gente con tremenda guapería,..._

 De una canción; 
_voy a domar a esa fiera,
     a ver a cómo tocamos.

La vida me lo tendrá que poner en el camino:                          él artista, yo periodista, así de sencillo. Entonces                          veremos a cómo tocamos.
_ 
¿Qué opináis al respecto del otro uso/sentido en las frases arriba?


----------



## Jellby

*tocar.*
24. intr. Dicho de una parte o porción de algo que se reparte entre varios, o les es común: Caber o pertenecer.


----------



## ManPaisa

_¿A cómo tocamos?_ pregunta un mariachi a otro porque no recuerda la tarifa que cobran por tocar una canción.


----------



## mirx

kunvla said:


> _Y no estes tan seguro, tu amo se muere en cuanlquier momento y ya veremos a como tocamos._
> 
> _..., planto en el hotel laptop a cuestas a ver a como tocamos, como dice la gente con tremenda guapería,..._
> 
> De una canción;
> _voy a domar a esa fiera,_
> _a ver a cómo tocamos._
> 
> _La vida me lo tendrá que poner en el camino: él artista, yo periodista, así de sencillo. Entonces veremos a cómo tocamos._
> 
> ¿Qué opináis al respecto del otro uso/sentido en las frases arriba?


 
Creo que aquí más bien se usa en un sentido figurado y quiere decir "veamos cuál es el resultado".


----------



## Södertjej

kunvla said:


> Eso es lo que pensé yo también, pero no me atreví a afirmarlo, porque investigando la frase en la red me topé con otro uso de ella, como:
> 
> _Y no estes tan seguro, tu amo se muere en cuanlquier momento y ya veremos a como tocamos._
> 
> _..., planto en el hotel laptop a cuestas a ver a como tocamos, como dice la gente con tremenda guapería,..._
> 
> De una canción;
> _voy a domar a esa fiera,_
> _a ver a cómo tocamos._
> 
> _La vida me lo tendrá que poner en el camino: él artista, yo periodista, así de sencillo. Entonces veremos a cómo tocamos._
> 
> ¿Qué opináis al respecto del otro uso/sentido en las frases arriba?


Tu mensaje es un pefecto ejemplo de por qué es necesario que junto con la pregunta inicial se aporte además de la frase completa, el contexto más completo posible (situación, variedad del español, etc). 

Como ves, mientras no has añadido más información ha habido múltiples aportes intentando adivinar la situación en la que puede encajar esa frase.

Si además de decirnos que es una canción nos dices de dónde es, quién la canta, etc, (se pueden poner hasta cuatro líneas en WR) será más fácil que las personas de ese país te puedan contestar con exactitud.


----------



## Max_logan

kunvla said:


> Eso es lo que pensé yo también, pero no me atreví a afirmarlo, porque investigando la frase en la red me topé con otro uso de ella, como:
> 
> _Y no estes tan seguro, tu amo se muere en cuanlquier momento y ya veremos a como tocamos.
> _
> _..., planto en el hotel laptop a cuestas a ver a como tocamos, como dice la gente con tremenda guapería,..._
> 
> De una canción;
> _voy a domar a esa fiera,
> a ver a cómo tocamos.
> 
> La vida me lo tendrá que poner en el camino:                          él artista, yo periodista, así de sencillo. Entonces                          veremos a cómo tocamos.
> _
> ¿Qué opináis al respecto del otro uso/sentido en las frases arriba?




La primera frase a la que se hacía referencia:"¿A cómo tocamos?" no es más que la pregunta que se realiza un grupo de personas a la hora de repartir algo y cada uno quiere saber cuanto obtendrá de las ganancias.

En las otras frases se puede decir que se refiere, por ejemplo:

Una persona le debe dinero a otro, entonces el cobrador dice: "O me pagas lo que me debes o vamos a ver a como tocamos"
Aquí está imponiendo que se le pague, o sea, que si no le paga van a terminar mal, en bronca, riña o fajotera, como quieran decirle.


----------



## ManPaisa

> La primera frase a la que se hacía referencia:"¿A cómo tocamos?" no es más que la pregunta que se realiza un grupo de personas a la hora de repartir algo y cada uno quiere saber cuanto obtendrá de las ganancias


 
Eso por aquí no se diría así. Es más, se pensaría que el que lo dijera no tiene el español como lengua materna. 

Lo normal aquí sería:

*¿De a cuánto nos toca?*


----------



## Pinairun

_¿A cómo tocamos?_ o _¿A cuánto tocamos?_ es, por aquí, cuánto nos corresponde a cada uno en el reparto en el momento de recibir o de pagar algo, tanto da.  

Cómo y cuánto se usan indistintamente, también, en expresiones coloquiales para preguntar por el precio de algo: _¿A cómo están hoy las manzanas?_ o _¿A cuánto están hoy las_ _manzanas?_

Que yo sepa, en España no se usan con los demás significados que han aparecido en _posts_ anteriores.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> _¿A cómo tocamos?_ o _¿A cuánto tocamos?_ es, por aquí, cuánto nos corresponde a cada uno en el reparto en el momento de recibir o de pagar algo, tanto da.


 
¿A qué acepción de *tocar* corresponde ese uso?

Con todo respeto, a mí me suena a cosa de marcianos.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que a esta:


> *24. *intr. Dicho de una parte o porción de algo que se reparte entre varios, o les es común: Caber o pertenecer.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Creo que a esta:
> *24. *intr. Dicho de una parte o porción de algo que se reparte entre varios, o les es común: Caber o pertenecer.


 
Dicho de una parte o porción de algo, no de un grupo de personas.

Para mí, el verbo está bien, pero no la construcción.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> ¿A qué acepción de *tocar* corresponde ese uso?
> 
> Con todo respeto, a mí me suena a cosa de marcianos.


 
Piña dijo que así se usaba también en Perú, también en México y obvio en España. Ya somos muchos marcianos. Creo que puede encajar en cualquiera de estas acepciones:



> *22*. intr. Ser de la obligación o cargo de alguien.
> *24*. intr. Dicho de una parte o porción de algo que se reparte entre varios, o les es común: Caber o pertenecer.


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> _¿A cómo tocamos?_ o _¿A cuánto tocamos?_ es, por aquí, cuánto nos corresponde a cada uno en el reparto en el momento de recibir o de pagar algo, tanto da.
> 
> Cómo y cuánto se usan indistintamente, también, en expresiones coloquiales para preguntar por el precio de algo: _¿A cómo están hoy las manzanas?_ o _¿A cuánto están hoy las_ _manzanas?_
> 
> Que yo sepa, en España no se usan con los demás significados que han aparecido en _posts_ anteriores.


 
En México: ¿De a cómo nos toca? ¿De a cuánto nos toca?

Por ejemplo, si asaltamos un banco y nos repartimos el botín, eso es lo que preguntaría el jefe de la banda.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> En México: ¿De a cómo nos toca? ¿De a cuánto nos toca?
> 
> Por ejemplo, si asaltamos un banco y nos repartimos el botín, eso es lo que preguntaría el jefe de la banda.
> 
> Saludos


 
También se usa sin "de", Flljob. Lo que sí es cierto es que sería raro en México escuchar la frase construida de la forma en que se presentó al inicio del hilo: "¿A cómo tocamos?"


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Piña dijo que así se usaba también en Perú, también en México y obvio en España. Ya somos muchos marcianos. Creo que puede encajar en cualquiera de estas acepciones:


 
Bastantes.

Como le dije a Pina, el verbo está bien pero no la construcción.

*Nos toca de a 10 pesos* 
*Nos tocamos 10 pesos cada uno*  (Eso es lo que ustedes proponen, si mal no lo entiendo)

Es que tocar es un verbo transitivo, y en ciertas acepciones intransitivo, pero nunca pronominal.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Bastantes.
> 
> Como le dije a Pina, el verbo está bien pero no la construcción.
> 
> *Nos tocan 10 pesos a cada uno*
> *Nos tocamos 10 pesos cada uno*  (Eso es lo que ustedes proponen, si mal no lo entiendo)
> 
> Es que tocar es un verbo transitivo, y en ciertas acepciones intransitivo, pero nunca pronominal.


 
Eso si, al menos que se trate del tacto y eso ya es otro cosa.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Por ejemplo, si asaltamos un banco y nos repartimos el botín, eso es lo que preguntaría el jefe de la banda.


 
Eso sí me parece de terrícolas, pero ¿(_nos) tocamos 10 pesos_?


----------



## Pinairun

No, sería así:
_¿A cómo/cuánto tocamos?_ _Tocamos a diez pesos. O "Nos tocan diez pesos a cada uno"._

Es intransitivo, pero no pronominal. 
Decimos "tocamos a" o "Nos toca/tocan"


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> No, sería así:
> _¿A cómo/cuánto tocamos?_ _Tocamos a diez pesos. O "Nos tocan diez pesos a cada uno"._
> 
> Es intransitivo, pero no pronominal.
> Decimos "tocamos a" o "Nos toca/tocan"


 
Por aquí no se usa así.  La gente entendería que _esas personas _ _tocan (música) por diez pesos_, o algo semejante.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Por aquí no se usa así. La gente entendería que _esas personas __tocan (música) por diez pesos_, o algo semejante.


 

Bueno es saberlo.

Nosotros diríamos en ese caso _¿Por cuánto tocamos?_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De a cómo nos toca, a cómo nos toca, de cómo nos toca, de a cuánto nos toca, a cuánto nos toca, de cuánto nos toca son todas usadas por acá para preguntar cuánto hay que pagar cada uno, o cuánto nos toca recibir de algo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Bueno es saberlo.
> 
> Nosotros diríamos en ese caso _¿Por cuánto tocamos?_


 
También por aquí. Es menos coloquial.


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> Dicho de una parte o porción de algo, no de un grupo de personas.
> 
> Para mí, el verbo está bien, pero no la construcción.



Tienes razón en que, según la definición, parece que se refiere más bien a construcciones del tipo "nos tocan diez céntimos a cada uno", donde el sujeto es la parte que corresponde.

Sin embargo, al menos en España, como ya han dicho, se usa también con las personas como sujeto y complemento introducido por "a": "tocamos a diez céntimos cada uno". También es verdad que esta contrucción es algo más informal y coloquial.


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> Bastantes.
> 
> Como le dije a Pina, el verbo está bien pero no la construcción.
> 
> *Nos toca de a 10 pesos*  *(en España desde luego que no)*
> *Nos tocamos 10 pesos cada uno*  (Eso es lo que ustedes proponen, si mal no lo entiendo)
> 
> Es que tocar es un verbo transitivo, y en ciertas acepciones intransitivo, pero nunca pronominal.


Creo que sería de agradecer que los usos ajenos (pero usados por cuarenta y cinco millones de personas a este lado del Atlántico y por muchos más en el otro, por lo que dicen algunos compañeros de América) no se calificaran tan alegremente de marcianos o de erróneos sólo porque uno no los conozca.

Que en tu variedad del español sea correcto decir "nos toca de a 10 pesos" no significa que otros usos sean incorrectos.

Ten la certeza de que en España no se dice "nos toca de a", no lo usamos: esa estructura es ajena a nosotros. Si es correcta en algún lado, aquí desde luego no

También la RAE habla de este uso en el DPD:

*2. *Cuando significa ‘ser de obligación’ o ‘corresponder’, es *intransitivo*; el complemento de persona es indirecto: _«Esta vez le tocaba contestar»_ (Verbitsky _Vuelo _[Arg. 1995]); _«De allí les tocaba el diez por ciento»_ (Ribeyro _Geniecillos _[Perú 1983]).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Nos toca pagar diez a cada uno de nosotros = Tocar usado en la acepción de corresponder "Nos corresponde pagar diez a cada uno de nosotros". 

Y coloquialmente eso se convierte en España en "Tocamos a diez". El uso de "a" para indicar, por ejemplo, precio, es también habitual en España, como también se ha mencionado ya. El uso de la preposición "de" no procede para nosotros.

De todas formas, este significado no parace encajar con las frases del OP, que entiendo que era la pregunta a debatir.


----------



## Max_logan

ManPaisa said:


> Eso por aquí no se diría así. Es más, se pensaría que el que lo dijera no tiene el español como lengua materna.
> 
> Lo normal aquí sería:
> 
> *¿De a cuánto nos toca?*



Oye, respondí la pregunta que hacían, y sí, el enfoque no cumple con las reglas del idioma español, esta forma de expresión es como se pronuncia en las calles, o sea, en lenguaje callejero, son adaptaciones Chabacanas.


----------



## Södertjej

Max_logan said:


> Oye, respondí la pregunta que hacían, y sí, el enfoque no cumple con las reglas del idioma español, esta forma de expresión es como se pronuncia en las calles, o sea, en lenguaje callejero, son adaptaciones Chabacanas.


No me parece lo que tú dices que sea chabacano (en España chabacano=vulgar) sino coloquial informal, pero no vulgar. 

Y que no cumpla con las reglas del idioma español, pues creo que tampoco es así. Yo al ver las por fin las frases no he tenido sensación de que sea alguien cuya lengua materna no es el castellano, sino alguien que habla un castellano diferente a mi variedad. Aquí no decimos "tremenda guapería" por ejemplo, pero por eso no voy a pensar que lo ha escrito un húngaro.


----------



## mirx

Södertjej said:


> No me parece lo que tú dices que sea chabacano (en España chabacano=vulgar) sino coloquial informal, pero no vulgar.


 
_Vulgar_ es, por excelencia, sinónimo de _coloquial_.


----------



## Södertjej

mirx said:


> _Vulgar_ es, por excelencia, sinónimo de _coloquial_.


Digamos entonces "soez".

*chabacano**, na**.*

*1. *adj. Sin arte o grosero y de mal gusto.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------

